# It's game day ABT's



## bamafan (Jan 1, 2015)

150 ABT's for the 2 play off games. Got 40 pounds of pulled pork. And 40 pounds of of leg and thigh quarters Roll Tide












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 1, 2015)

How much coleslaw? You might need more abt's


----------



## bamafan (Jan 1, 2015)

Got 10 pounds of coleslaw. Karen will be pissed!


----------



## bamafan (Jan 1, 2015)

Cooked the pork yesterday so no view. Will post up the chick and the pulled pork when it goes on in 2 hours


----------



## bear55 (Jan 1, 2015)

Roll Tide!!


----------



## bamafan (Jan 1, 2015)

Game day screen












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Jan 1, 2015





Heating the Bubba grill up to steam it












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## b-one (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow that's a lot of smoked goodness!!


----------



## bamafan (Jan 1, 2015)

First round of ABT''s and chicken going on












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Jan 1, 2015


















image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## joopster (Jan 1, 2015)

Go BUCKS!


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll be over ! looking awesome .


----------



## bamafan (Jan 1, 2015)

image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Jan 1, 2015





Good friends and good food












image.jpg



__ bamafan
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like there wasn't a bad seat in the house.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2015)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 2, 2015






My is sulking! 

 She placed that by the TV right before the playoffs started. I ask her if it was a good idea. 

Guess not! Saved me a Little bit of stress!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 2, 2015)

Great looking smoke! 

I worked this morning and the owners are from Florida and huge FSU fans. You wouldn't believe the set up they had inside the restaurant! They were setting up and asked if there anything else they needed/forgot, I said you might want some tissues for all the crying they will be doing after the game...

The funny thing was everyone sitting at the outside bar were for Oregon and everyone inside were for FSU. We could tell how the game was going by who was cheering.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2015)

Love the set up Tim.. Reminds me of the SELA gathering. ABT's and chicken look great...


----------



## joopster (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh and GO BUCKS!


----------



## bamafan (Jan 3, 2015)

Was a bad night for the Tide but had a great time with the friends and food. Regroup for next year!


----------

